# Trout Limits and 30 in redfish



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Fished West Matty and POC over the weekend with a buddy of mine and did well. Hit the right number of trout in West on Saturday but the fish were small with only about half being 17 inch trout and 20 inch reds.

Sunday hit POC south shoreline in San Antonio Bay and used what we teach in the videos to hone into the right spot. We had structure, bait, and current and then started seeing and reading the slicks and the bait activity more intricately to pin point small groups of fish working and using that to pinpoint cast. Some of those small groups of fish had some real studs in them. We ended up with limits of trout to 22 (most ranged in the 17 to 22 range) and the reds were solid from 24 to 30. Water was still very fresh with only minimal salt in it probably somewhere in the 5-8ppt range, definitely less salty than in West Matty. Forage in the area was mainly mullet and shrimp.

The strikes were lead by using one knockers and she dogs but the Trout Support lure (Grass Walker) did the HEAVY lifting lifting easily catching the majority of the bigger fish accounting for 90% of the solid fish and studs on the stringer.

Since we were fishing shell in waste deep to chest deep I slowed it down and used a slow rod pump followed by a twitch twitch at the end. This would also allow someone to get the feel of the bites faster starting with a lure like this. Don't have to walk this bait for it to produce. Did miss one fish with a ********* hookset. LOL. All good hooksets resulted in solid hook ups. Reel down and set the hook. Finally got a chance to try the bait with a 4/0 VMC unweighted swim bait hook and results were good.


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice fishin Tobin. Thanks for the report and info.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good job!!


----------



## txarrows (May 17, 2015)

Good looking fish Tobin


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Solid trip Tobin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I would expect nothing less from the master!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Nice Tobin!!


----------



## tightlinez (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice trip! Any debris floating around still? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

Did you have better luck with weighted or unweighted setup?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

> Nice trip! Any debris floating around still? Thanks!


I did not see any. We waited to start our run just a few minutes after first light and got on plane but stayed in the 25 mph range. Ran POC to mid West Matty on Sat, and Charlies to San Antonio Bay sunday. I'm sure there is some still out there... but I didn't see anything other than some sunken shrubs that had made it to the south shoreline. They were't floating any longer though.



> Weight or un wieghted?


 I was fishing weghtless but due to the water clarity added a rattle in the butt end of it. Cored out a hole with a short piece of brass rod slightly smaller than the rattle then shoved it in. Be careful not to core it all the way to the tail. I push it from the hook slot side to just below the tail. best to do it before your trip and super glue it in so those head shakers don't shake it out of there.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Seems like the best all around hook that the customers are reporting is the owner twistlock 4/0 or 5/0 and the VMC 5/0 EWG swimbait hook either unweighted or weighted.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin- What type of rod /belt set up are you wearing? Is there a single rod holder built into the thing too?
JimD


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice red dude !


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for sharing , Tobin .........PLUGGER


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice work Tobin


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## imfishintoday (Jan 31, 2011)

Great job on the rod benders. Have you ever dropped one of your reels in the water holding your rod under your arm like that? 

I can just see that big red coming out of chute #3 while your trying to take a picture and dunking that rod. 

Unfortunately. I have plenty of experience taking my Shimano's for a swim.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... managing that is just part of wading. The closer you get the reel seat grip up under the armpit the less likely it is to fall out.. the pics above were not that ;-)


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Tobin, you are famous! You made the chronicle.

And are by far, not the most attractive fisherperson on the TX coast.

http://www.chron.com/entertainment/...os-texas-facebook-big-12281552.php?ipid=hpctp


----------

